

This Supercut Reveals Why Math Needs a Hollywood Makeover - tokenadult
http://www.good.is/posts/this-supercut-reveals-why-math-needs-a-hollywood-makeover/

======
lutusp
The article is of course right, which is why we should celebrate the opposite
cases -- plotlines in which mathematics seems a natural part of the story:

[http://www.subzin.com/quotes/Twilight/I+don%27t+want+to+know...](http://www.subzin.com/quotes/Twilight/I+don%27t+want+to+know%0D%0A+what+the+square+root+of+pi+is).

In this example (Twilight (2008)), Robert Pattinson's character rattles off a
bunch of hypothetical answers to unasked questions including "1.77245", to
which Kristen Stewart instantly replies, "I don't want to know what the square
root of pi is."

Obviously a rare occurrence in American filmmaking.

